

Social Media Ad Revenue Will Never Match Search - wmeredith
http://voltagecreative.com/blog/2008/12/social-media-ad-revenue-will-never-match-search/

======
il
Not necessarily! I'm an advertiser, and I spend about 10 times as much on
Facebook ads as I do on search. As search advertising gets more crowded(you
can only have 8 or so advertisers on a page) lots of people are turning to
Facebook and MySpace to advertise. For some niches, thanks to the demographic
targeting options available, I'm seeing significantly higher ROI than search.

